# Massey Loader



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello to all,
Not sure if this is the right place for my question. Will a Massey 200 loader fit a Massey 165 tractor. Sorry if I have this in the wrong place. 
Hector


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Short answer is yes. But you will need to modify the front loader mount to bolt to the front forging on the 165, and cut the crossover front frame mount of the loader off to clear your 165 power steering. Then you will need to build a front engine mount and pick up the drive for the loader's hydraulic pump. The hydraulics on the 165 will not operate the loader. The right loader upright is also the oil tank, so no welding in that area. It is really designed for the 40 industrial, but with the rear frame that bolts to the axle housing it is easy to adapt to most of the Masseys of the era.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you RC, 
We brought the 165 home today. The MF 200 loader is on a Ford 4400 at the moment, which is out of commission. So now we have some modifications to do. Thanks again for your help.

Hector


----------

